# Sensor on Nikon D1x, cleaning help....



## ahphotography (Jan 4, 2008)

So I've got a Nikon d1x that I'm trying to do the mirror lock up to clean the sensor and it doesn't reply at all to me... it just goes back to the auto setting of "off". I need to clean but can't get it to open... any suggestions? Also what tool or way of cleaning would you suggest? 

Thank you!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 4, 2008)

on my d70, i just set it to bulb, open the shutter and blow into it with my Rocket Blower. It's been keeping it spotless for years.


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you got the AC adapter? According to the manual I have for a D1 which I think would be the same, you hold down the CSM button, main control dial to custom setting 8, then turn the sub control and select option 1. The mirror will be raised up and the shutter curtain will open. Then CSM, custom setting 8 and the sub to option 0 and the mirror will go down and the shutter curtain will close. Seems like a PITA, but that is what the book says. And of course it says that if you do not have the AC adapter to take it to an authorized Nikon dealer.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 5, 2008)

For the D1X, you must use the AC adapter, or hold down the shutter release in "bulb" mode as long as you want the mirror up and shutter open.


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 5, 2008)

See ^^ now why can't Nikon just tell you that! Well, I guess everyone knows why


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 5, 2008)

I own a D1x, too. You can do it without the adapter cord, but it will leave the sensor _charged _which may attract more dust while you have the mirror up. At least, that is my understanding.

I use the adapter cord to lock the mirror up, and then I blow it out with a big blower, then I clean the sensor with Sensor Swabs and Eclipse Solution.

The only problem with the adapter cords is that they are expensive.


----------



## ahphotography (Jan 5, 2008)

Erg! That&#8217;s why... I don't have the ac adapter... looks like I'll be investing in that! Thanks for all of your help! I appreciate it.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 5, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> on my d70, i just set it to bulb, open the shutter and blow into it with my Rocket Blower. It's been keeping it spotless for years.



Just take care when using that method. The cleaning function on the camera includes several safeguards like preventing you from opening the shutter with a hand grip installed (meaning there's less contacts that could fail causing the shutter to close on loss of power), it also doesn't close the shutter when you hit the shutterbutton like blub mode does. You physically have to turn the camera off.

This is not too critical with blower bulbs, but definitely something to consider if you will contact the sensor with some cleaning device. The shutter accidentally closing on you means a $250 trip to the service centre.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 5, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Just take care when using that method. The cleaning function on the camera includes several safeguards like preventing you from opening the shutter with a hand grip installed (meaning there's less contacts that could fail causing the shutter to close on loss of power), it also doesn't close the shutter when you hit the shutterbutton like blub mode does. You physically have to turn the camera off.
> 
> This is not too critical with blower bulbs, but definitely something to consider if you will contact the sensor with some cleaning device. The shutter accidentally closing on you means a $250 trip to the service centre.



I've never had to do a wet clean, and don't really intend to do it myself. If it's really THAT dirty where i can't take it out in PP or with the blower, i'll send it in to a place that cleans them. Than they're liable if they break it, not me.


----------



## bmahoney2315 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just got a d1x this week and the sensor was dirty.  I went to a hardware store, got a couple bullet connectors and some wire, took the battery out , and wired the battery in through the dc port on the front , and was able to use the sensor clean mode that way.  Ignore th middle post in power port, it's a ground, and use the 2 outside posts.  I took the camera in to the store with me to find some connectors that would fit on/in to the port opening and then wrapped them with clear scotch tape to insulate them from each other, and walla, jerry rigged nikon out of adapter purchase. Sorry I got in late on this conversation.  By the way I did the same thing with the expensive eh-4 battery charger.  I bought the cheaper el3? charger and wired it over to the battery, holding the wires  on the battery contacts with a  clamp from the dollar store.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG, and I thought Nikons were supposed to be easy to use.  

I just go into my menu, select "clean sensor" and poof - the mirror locks up and I clean away.  When I'm done, I power it off and poof, the mirror goes back down.

As for cleaning, it's not overly complicated.  If you have 2 minutes and can follow extremely simple instructions, you can clean your sensor too.  If it gets damaged by you following the directions, Photographic Solutions has you covered under their warranty.

It's about as complicated as cleaning dust off of your lens... well, at least for me.    I don't have to hack my cameras power system or anything.   

Cleaning kit:  Amazon.com: 1.6X Sensor Cleaning Kit w/SensorWand® & Rocket Blower: Electronics

Warranty:  Cleaning Digital Cameras - Photographic Solutions, Inc.

How to find the right swab and cleaning solution:  Cleaning Digital Cameras - Photographic Solutions, Inc.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 24, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> OMG, and I thought Nikons were supposed to be easy to use.



I thought a 1985 VW Golf was easy to drive too but it lacks power steering and feels like crap. Oh and my Commodore 64 needs programming what's with that. 

No Nikon released in the last 8 years has that limitation.


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 24, 2009)

Try Arctic Butterflies too. Sensor cleaning, that is...


----------



## inTempus (Aug 24, 2009)

Garbz said:


> tharmsen said:
> 
> 
> > No Nikon released in the last 8 years has that limitation.
> ...


----------



## Garbz (Aug 25, 2009)

Oi stop quoting my quotes as yours. Become one with your parenthesise


----------

